# Installing a winch on a log trailer



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

I finally replaced the old hand winch on my log trailer. I bought a Superwinch 2000 pound ATV winch. I mounted the winch on the middle bolster where the hand winch had been. Of course, the wires were not long enough, so I got a quick disconnect plug and installed it. I got a 12 foot set of jumper cables and cut off the clamps from one end to run from the disconnect to the battery. I use the clamps on the other end to clamp to the battery while using the winch. I also extended the small wire that goes to the key switch. The instructions said "run the small wire to the pole on the key switch that is hot only when the key is on." I did this. I hooked it all up and guess what. The winch won't work. Also the wires from the battery to the winch get hot. I know something is not hooked up right, but I can't figure out what. I NEED HELP. I would appreciate and suggestions.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 29, 2012)

Other than the obvious of making sure that you have not hooked positive to ground check to make sure that you connections, especially in the disconnect switch are not grounding out. You might remove the + cable from battery and check the other end with a continuity tester to see if it is grounded. Check the small wire at the same time. I would double check the ends that you clipped to make sure that you didn't mix them up. I have gotten distracted and done things like that and some things much worse.:dash2:


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, Mizer. I've checked, checked and re-checked. The only thing I know to do is to start over. But, I've about decided that the winch motor is bad.


----------



## JMC (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got a 100' roll of 12gauge wire and some battery clamps and went 35' straight to the battery, you do have to make sure it's a solid biting connection though.


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 30, 2012)

I believe I found the problem. I spoke with a good friend of mine who knows a lot about electrical wiring. He says that the connector plug I used is not rated for high enough amperage. I'm going to get the right plug and tr again. He said a connector for a trolling motor on a boat would work or a I could get a connector for a welding machine.


----------



## Brink (May 1, 2012)

I'd suggest using an Anderson connector.

One concern I have, it was stated the wires get hot. That would mean a substantial amount of current is flowing. 

[attachment=5045]


----------



## Mandolin (May 1, 2012)

I called Northern Tool today about my winch and was advised to send the winch back and they would replace it. I tried everything to get the winch to work and even consulted with a electrician. Everything was hooked up right but the lead wires from the battery would get VERY hot every time it was connected to the battery. So, if first you don't succeed, return it. Thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## CodyS (May 3, 2012)

Mandolin said:


> I called Northern Tool today about my winch and was advised to send the winch back and they would replace it. I tried everything to get the winch to work and even consulted with a electrician. Everything was hooked up right but the lead wires from the battery would get VERY hot every time it was connected to the battery. So, if first you don't succeed, return it. Thanks to everyone for the advice.



keep us posted


----------



## Mandolin (May 11, 2012)

Update on my winch problem. I took the wires and solenoid to work with me and our maintenance man took about 5 minutes to locate the problem. It was wired backwards. The short cables that are supposed to go to the winch motor were actually supposed to go to the battery and the long cables were supposed to go to the winch. The person who wired it apparently got mixed up and cut the battery cables and put the winch terminals on it. I got it all fixed up now and it works fine. To test it, I loaded a 12 foot, 28 inch pine log on my trailer with it. It rolled it up with no trouble. I appreciate all the advise and responses I got. I'll have a lot easier time now with this winch instead of the old hand winch I was using. Again, I appreciate all the advise.


----------



## Mandolin (May 26, 2012)

Well, boys and girls, I finally got my winch problem worked out. The problem was that the winch was wired backwards at the factory. I took it to a friend of mine who checked it for me. I did some re-wiring and now it works fine. I cut a dead Southern Yellow Pine on my place that was 29 inches at the butt. I cut it up in 12 foot logs and the little winch rolled them up on the trailer with no problem. So, now, if I had to buy another winch I would again go with the Superwinch. Thanks for all the input and help.


----------

